# CT 2/14/07 2.5" of snow????



## CMLawnCare (Dec 5, 2006)

We plowed all wednesday into thursday and the online weather data says 2.5" at Hartford CT (BDL Airport). That seems impossible, anybody have any other figures? We plow acouple lots by the inch and we're really screwed for billing this storm. We were out 2 to 3 times longer than normal for on a storm of 1"-3". Plus these piles were 2-3x bigger than the last 2.5" storm that we had earlier this month. If anybody else is in the same boat let me know...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

eh we got all ice in southbury, about 2.5 inches i suppose.


----------



## abronko (Oct 9, 2006)

*Integrity Landscaping & Property Maint.*

Ya that stormed sucked! mine as well have been concrete falling from the sky (it was impossible to shovel). We do a legal services office, and an attorney's office that are right next to each other in waterbury and charge per inch. the two combine properties for a normal 2.5 inch storm should take a total of 30mins (15 mins each). but this storm it took us an hour and a half to do both! Luckily we just waited until the storm passed and only had to do them once. Seems like we just can't get a break this season!


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Ct weather had a total of 2.4" for Hartford. In Middletown, we did alot of extra plowing this storm because of the moisture content of this ice storm. It was severe conditions and I feel should be billed at a higher rate for plowing and shoveling than for a typical 0-3 storm.

Yes we can bill for salting the parking lots and deicing the walkways, but this does not cover for the cost of additional labor and equipment to get the ice up.

Just my .02.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

You are are unreal. First you complain of no snow, then we get some and you complain about it. If the snow had been really light would you have cut your customers a break and reduced the price? I think not.

We got 4 inches of the worst plowing crap ever but that is all we got 4". I got called for some extra visits and salt but most still only had 4" plowed. If you bill by the inch and have a contract then that is what you have to bill by.

Bottom line our routes took about twice as long, so we will not make as much money on that storm. That is the chance we take. I can't really think of anything that could be wrriten into a contract that a customer would ahve accepted. "Severe Condtions" not really, just an odd snow event.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Flipper, you need to get your facts straight. The National Weather Service issued several watches and warnings about "severe weather conditions" for freezing rain, sleet and ice. Therefore it was a severe event, their words not mine. The time it takes to manage ice is more than what it takes to manage snow. This storm was off the charts for the time it took for a 0-3" storm.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I know the facts. 4 hours before the storm they had also issued a heavy snow warning and some place were close to getting a Blizzard warning, that doesn't mean it happened. A warning just means it could and likely will happen. All the local weathermen and the NOAA were downgrading during the storm and efter said "IT WAS NOT AS BAD AS WE THOUGHT IT WOULD BE" so in the end it wasn't severe according to them and that is a fact.

They may have issued a severe warning but as a customer I would not accept it. It sucked to plow but was not that severe and it would come down to a SUBJECTIVE decision in terms of a contract. You might say it was severe to get some extra cash but you risk pissing off a customer over a 3" storm, regardless of the contract. Bill for the plowing and the extra salt and keep the customers happy.

Maybe you got more ice then we did here. I got 2" snow, 1-2" of sleet that iced on the snow and then another 1" of snow on top.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Issued at: 10:08 AM EST 2/14/07, expires at: 5:00 PM EST 2/14/07

Ice storm warning in effect until 5 pm est this afternoon. Winter 
weather advisory no longer in effect. 
The NWS in upton has issued an ice storm warning, which is in effect 
until 5 pm est this afternoon. The winter weather advisory is no longer 
in effect. 
Freezing rain, possibly mixed with sleet at times, will fall through 
most of this morning and into this afternoon. The heaviest precipitation 
will fall during the morning hours. Ice accretion of one-half to 
three-quarters of an inch is possible. As colder air flows back into the area 
toward evening, the precipitation may mix with or even change to wet 
snow before ending in the evening. 
An ice storm warning means severe winter weather conditions are 
expected or occurring. Significant amounts of ice accumulations will make 
travel dangerous or impossible. Travel is strongly discouraged. Commerce 
will likely be severely impacted. If you must travel, keep an extra 
flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency. Ice 
accumulations and winds will likely lead to snapped power lines and 
falling tree branches that add to the danger. 

Note the time
The above is from the national weather service. This is for the Middletown area, we got all ice and sleet. We did not get any snow. You were lucky to get snow. I would take a foot of it over ice.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Flipper, I think we are from two different parts of the state dealing with two different conditions. I am not sure exactly where you are from.

That is why we have two different opinions.


----------



## CMLawnCare (Dec 5, 2006)

In the contracts that we deal with its based on the amount of snow in inches. We don't "classify or rate" different kinds of snow and its an interesting concept now that we had a storm like this. I appreciate all the input and if anyone else has any other advice about billing out this storm or storms like this in the future, we'd be pleased to hear about it.


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

My contracts all have an hourly rate for ice management (not salting). Sometimes the plows just can't get it done properly and we need to bring in the tractor,which would not work at our normal rate.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

here in litchfield county, we had in some spots 6 to 8 inches, i had to plow twice, once on the 14th and then once on the 15th and both times they had around 4 inches, this is why i dont plow by the inch, the weather report says 2.5 inches, so why did i have to plow twice? in this case or cases like this by the inch plowing doesnt work out in your favor!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

2" for us in northern mass....fun to push to, everytime i hit the pile all the snow , well slush and water came flowing out the sides....


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

It was fun to say no to the day after callers that were too cheap to pay me when it happened, but really needed there driveways to be cleaned the next day once it all froze and it looked like a pond. No thank you. Even wednesday night I was wishing my plow had downpressure in some areas. Who else threw a lot of sand or salt?


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

we use the dot measurments, this storm gave us 6 inches


----------



## CMLawnCare (Dec 5, 2006)

all seasons;375281 said:


> we use the dot measurments, this storm gave us 6 inches


Where's the easiest place to find DOT measurements?


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

CMLawnCare;376086 said:


> Where's the easiest place to find DOT measurements?


Here:

http://www.conndot.ct.gov/data/weather/wru_index.htm


----------

